# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Spirit of Tasmania II [Superfast III]

## DimitrisT

το superfast iii (νυν Spirit of Tasmania II ) στην Πάτρα Απρίλιος 1998.Εκείνη την χρονιά μπήκε στην γραμμή Πάτρα- Ανκώνα και έκανε 19 ώρες.

----------


## .voyager

Όταν η Πάτρα ήταν στα καλύτερά της. Nice pic  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Superfast III*...το πανεμορφο πλοιο στο λιμανι του Πειραια την ημερα των εγκαινιων του. 

slide002.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Superfast III*...την ημερα των εγκαινιων του το 1998 στο μεγαλο λιμανι.

slide010.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο σου TSS με τα ντοκουμέντα!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Superfast III*..._αλλη μια φωτογραφια_ _απο την ημερα των εγκαινιων του... Πειραιας 1998._

slide011.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST III ενα απο τα καλυτερα φερυ τπυ κοσμου στην πατρα του 2002


scan0026.jpg


Για τους TSS APOLLON ,Apostolos, Nikos Maroulis

----------


## TOM

Eχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι το πιο ωραιο SUPERFAST ......τι λετε ??????

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιο βαπορι, αλλα απο ολα τα Supefast προτιμω τα XI και XII!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Νομιζω οτι το ζευγαρι ΙΙΙ,IV  μαζι με τα ΧΙ,ΧΙΙ ειναι τα ομορφοτερα.

----------


## Nikos_V

Aς δουμε *εδω* μερικες φωτο απο τις τελευταιες του μερες με την γαλανολευκη :Sad:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στην πατρα πριν οκτω χρονια με εχει τρελανη τελειως πηγαινοντας μονο με το πλαι!Τα μπεκερ τιμονια και τα πανυσχυρα προπελακια εκαναν θαυματα, με τον αναλογο καπετανιο βεβαια για να μην ξεχνιωμαστε.

17-2-2010 (35).jpg

----------


## mitsakos

> Στην πατρα πριν οκτω χρονια με εχει τρελανη τελειως πηγαινοντας μονο με το πλαι!Τα μπεκερ τιμονια και τα πανυσχυρα προπελακια εκαναν θαυματα, με τον αναλογο καπετανιο βεβαια για να μην ξεχνιωμαστε.
> 
> 17-2-2010 (35).jpg


ΦΙΛΕ ΒΕΝ ΒRUCE Η ΦΩΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ SUPERFAST II KAI OXI KAΠΟΙΟΥ ΑΠΟ TO III H IV....

----------


## lissos

Ένα χρόνο (ακριβώς! Τυχαίο; Δεν νομίζω!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )   έχει να γίνει post σε αυτό το ξεχασμένο αλλά περήφανο σκαρί, που μαζί με τα αδέλφια του άλλαξαν για πάντα τις ισορροπίες στην Αδριατική.

Το σεντούκι άνοιξε και οι παρακάτω φωτογραφίες είναι από το Νοέμβριο του 1999, όταν στο Superfast III, είχε ξεσπάσει φωτιά ανοιχτά της Πάτρας με αποτέλεσμα να ρυμουλκηθεί στον Σκαραμαγκά για την αποκατάσταση των ζημιών.
Φωτογραφίες ντοκουμέντο για όλους εσάς.
s3s2.jpgs3s1.jpgs3s3.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Όντως τρομερό ντοκουμέντο αυτές οι φωτο.Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε lissos.Το περιστατικό το θυμάμαι πάντως αλλά δεν θυμόμουν την έκταση της πυρκαγιάς.Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχαν καεί και κάποιοι λαθρομετανάστες που ήταν κριμένοι σε ένα φορτηγό.

----------


## zamas

*2 Φωτογραφιες 2 ταξίδια* στην μακρυνη ήπειρο της *Ωκεανίας*

st2a.JPG *
17/12/2004*


st2.JPG
*06/03/2009*

*ΥΣ.* _Οταν της βρω απο τον παλιο σκληρο μου δίσκο, θα της ξανα ανεβάσω_

----------


## xidianakis

IMG_3823.jpgIMG_3824.jpg

SF3 16.2.1998.
apo to arxeio tou germanou filou A. Miudebult pou mou tis esteile.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

SPIRIT OF TASMANIA II.jpg
Πηγή: shipspotting

Tα ξενιτεμένα μας "παιδιά" αυξήθηκαν τελευταία.Ας θυμηθούμε ένα απ'αυτά.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Σε προβλήτα προσέκρουσε το SPIRIT OF TASMANIA II*

----------


## Ellinis

Στο λιμάνι της Μελβούρνης πριν λίγες μέρες

image-0.02.01.bf7819e384b8fcc401d609ec7f66d3e9de281e3d54312699bc557c3c0b729425-V.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

...Μερικές φωτογραφίες από το εσωτερικό του Superfast 3 από φυλλάδιο του 1999 της superfast...!!! 

Το restaurant a la carte
5b5e48cb46b3442782582101cf07b2f2.png

Και η disco του πλοίου
ee824c8223de4d3bbce1ec94cf0ec0c6.png

----------

